# PENNSYLVANIA SB 768 Veterinary Disclosure



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Veterinary Disclosure Bill SB 768* Regular Session 2011-2012 Senate Bill 768 P.N. 782  has been filed by Senator Michael J. Stack and referred to the Senate Consumer Protection Committee. Please contact the Committe Chair *Robert M. Tomlinson [email protected] (717) 787-5072* and ask his committee to vote that this bill *"OUGHT TO PASS." *

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

All Committee members are listed below, if your Senator is on the list, please contact them as well as Senator Tomlinson.

Robert M. Tomlinson, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072 
John R. Gordner, Vice-Chair [email protected] (717) 787-8928 
Lisa M. Boscola, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-4236
John B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Edwin B. Erickson [email protected] (717) 787-1350
Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Jeffrey E. Piccola [email protected] (717) 787-6801
John C. Rafferty, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-1398
Kim L. Ward [email protected] (717) 787-6063
Mary Jo White [email protected] (717) 787-9684
Jim Ferlo [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Richard A. Kasunic (717) 787-7175
Timothy J. Solobay (717) 787-1463
John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400

*"Veterinarians May Have to Provide New Information to Clients" *DVM Newsmagazine 5/1/11 Veterinarians may have to provide new information to clients - DVM

*Text of SB 768* Regular Session 2011-2012 Senate Bill 768 P.N. 782  

and (vi) 

12
the veterinarian provides a client information sheet to the 

13
owner of the animal in cases of dispensing prescription drugs 

14
that will be administered by the owner in an outpatient setting.

15
(16) "Client information sheet" means a paper required by 

16
the Center for Veterinary Medicine of the Food and Drug 

17
Administration for the purpose of communicating important risk 

18
information to clients and that is given to a veterinarian by a 

19
prescription drug manufacturer so that owners of an animal are 

20
provided with vital product safety information including 

21
precautions, contraindications, signs of a possible adverse 

22
reaction and steps to take in the event of an adverse reaction 

23
to the prescription drug.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *Text of SB 768* Regular Session 2011-2012 Senate Bill 768 P.N. 782
> 
> and (vi)
> 
> ...


Is there a particular reason why this document is set up this way? Between the spacing & the numbers in between the lines, it's difficult to read.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Is there a particular reason why this document is set up this way? Between the spacing & the numbers in between the lines, it's difficult to read.


That's the format the bill is in for the legislature and I simply copied it rather than retyping the text.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

This is how almost every bill is set up. Makes it very difficult and hard on the eyes to read bills but it's important to do so...so you know what's going on!


----------

